# Input zu Output



## Luis Felger (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ist es irgendwie mögliche, dass das was man ins Microphone sagt, so fort wieder aus den Lautsprechern ertönt?
Ich will das nicht irgendwie über einen externen Mischer machen, sondern nur durch den PC.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## sheel (2. Mai 2012)

Hi

das können viele Programme.
Weit verbreitetes Beispiel: VLC (obwohl eigentlich nicht als Aufnahmeprogramm gedacht)

Gruß


----------



## chmee (2. Mai 2012)

Man kann doch unter Windows das Mikrofon einfach mit dem Audiomixer laut machen. Voilá.


mfg chmee


----------

